# Your Age & Join Date & post count



## edicehouse (Sep 6, 2016)

I really think there is a direct relationship between age and activity on the site.  

The reason being is making pens is generally an older person hobby.  

Younger get so distracted and try to find a different forum/website.  

These are just my thoughts.  Not sure what to do with the data collected, but figure it would be a nice topic/survey.

Please mark how old you are and post your age/join date/ post count.


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 6, 2016)

edicehouse
40 years old
June 2011
2800 + posts


----------



## liljohn1368 (Sep 6, 2016)

JP Wilkinson 
47 yrs old
July, 2015
1150 plus post


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Sep 6, 2016)

70 years old
June 01, 2007
1118 + Posts
There is a lot more pen turning activity of FB these days.
A lot of turners are joining and posting in Face Book groups.


----------



## Edgar (Sep 6, 2016)

Edgar Dohmann
71
Feb 2013
4100+ posts


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 6, 2016)

rd_ab_penman said:


> 70 years old
> June 01, 2007
> 1118 + Posts
> There is a lot more pen turning activity of FB these days.
> A lot of turners are joining and posting in Face Book groups.


 
I know a few of the active people on them from here.  It seems like it is the same group and they will cross post to the same members.


----------



## camb (Sep 6, 2016)

*Poll*

2011    71 years.      158 posts


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 6, 2016)

Feel like I am 30
Act at times like I am 20
Behave at times like I am 13

Total.......... 63 years old
the rest you can find out.

This NOT an old persons hobby.  I personally wish I had found it a lot sooner then I did.  For me, turning anything brings out the 'kid' in me.  It is something I can do for hours or for a few minutes.  It helps me put my mind in a happy place and the troubles fade away.  Once I walk out of the shop, I have a fresh outlook on life.  It gives me a break from the stress of everyday things and allows me to create something different and new.


----------



## wfsteadman (Sep 6, 2016)

wfsteadman
Age: 49
# posts: 45
Join Date: 8/10/2016


----------



## KCW (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm 35
Joined 12-18-14
Posts 281


----------



## triw51 (Sep 6, 2016)

William Weathersby
65 years young (at times I feel a lot older)
Join date: 02-14-2012
<dt class="shade">Total Posts 1,939</dt>


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 6, 2016)

joined jan 1, 2004
age 68
post count 6615


----------



## walshjp17 (Sep 6, 2016)

walshjp17
John Walsh
Age 71
July 2012
2639 posts

Haven't turned too much in the past couple of years due to health issues but I am able to keep my fingers and jaws moving:biggrin::wink:


----------



## wfsteadman (Sep 6, 2016)

Can you point out the Facebook pages that folks are using for Pen Turning.  I have just been using forums but would like to watch many different locations for pen turning


----------



## socdad (Sep 6, 2016)

Socdad 
Jeff Borda
Age 65
Joined 2/2/2010
Post count 531


----------



## Argo13 (Sep 6, 2016)

stonepecker said:


> This NOT an old persons hobby.  I personally wish I had found it a lot sooner then I did.  For me, turning anything brings out the 'kid' in me.  It is something I can do for hours or for a few minutes.  It helps me put my mind in a happy place and the troubles fade away.  Once I walk out of the shop, I have a fresh outlook on life.  It gives me a break from the stress of everyday things and allows me to create something different and new.



Couldn't agree more!

49 years old
2/17/13
448 post


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 6, 2016)

wfsteadman said:


> Can you point out the Facebook pages that folks are using for Pen Turning.  I have just been using forums but would like to watch many different locations for pen turning




Face Book is all about selling blanks. That is all you see there. Everybody and their brother sells blanks. You wonder if there is enough people to make pens for all the blanks available today. 

Plus Facebook is so impersonal and each post gets lost so fast because they all move on to the next thing. To me this is the best site to be in the know about pen turning. Just need more members to join in and make believe it is FB.


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 6, 2016)

Argo13 said:


> stonepecker said:
> 
> 
> > This NOT an old persons hobby.  I personally wish I had found it a lot sooner then I did.  For me, turning anything brings out the 'kid' in me.  It is something I can do for hours or for a few minutes.  It helps me put my mind in a happy place and the troubles fade away.  Once I walk out of the shop, I have a fresh outlook on life.  It gives me a break from the stress of everyday things and allows me to create something different and new.
> ...


 
I am not meaning to offend anyone, by saying old person hobby, and I wish I had started in my teens or 20's; however that didn't happen.

This is just to see if my theories are right.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 6, 2016)

edicehouse said:


> Argo13 said:
> 
> 
> > stonepecker said:
> ...




You can compare it to this poll  Always a reason that it is more an older person hobby for obvious reasons. Need funds, not too physical, and time consuming. 




www.penturners.org/forum/f17/what-your-age-39589/


----------



## Sappheiros (Sep 6, 2016)

Sappheiros
Avi Levin
26 Years old
9/26/15
718 Posts


----------



## MDWine (Sep 6, 2016)

Total Posts: 1,841
Join Date: 03-22-2005
(took about 4 years off)
Age: 61


----------



## fumanchu314159265 (Sep 6, 2016)

fumanchu314159265 (Rob)
50 years old
post count: 12 (ok...I'm a little slow...lots more reading than posting! very grateful to all of you!)
join date: 02-23-2016


----------



## Davidh14 (Sep 6, 2016)

Davidh14
Age: 27
Join date: 6-22-15
Post: 102


----------



## Rolandranch (Sep 6, 2016)

Seth Roland
Age - 16
Joined - 06-18-2015
Total Posts - 93


----------



## firewhatfire (Sep 6, 2016)

age 45
joined 3/7/2011
post count 3500+


----------



## keithncsu (Sep 6, 2016)

Joined 5/28/16
Age 30 (barely fit into that category - thanks!!)
59 posts


----------



## jimm1 (Sep 6, 2016)

Jim Mahan
Age: 59
Join Date: 12-29-2006
Posts: 1702


----------



## ZbR (Sep 6, 2016)

ZbR
Age: 63
Join date: 05-24-2016
Posts: 21


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Sep 6, 2016)

Sep 2012
59 years old
754 posts


----------



## Sataro (Sep 6, 2016)

Sataro
Age: 58
Joined: Mar 2009
Posts: 1814


----------



## linkbelt66 (Sep 6, 2016)

Age 76
Join date = 07/13/2016
Posts = 17

Can anyone top that?


----------



## Whaler (Sep 6, 2016)

Dick Peterson
Age 79
Joined 8/16/05
Post Count 1,708

Since closing my shop down I don't post much anymore but do stop in most days.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 6, 2016)

With 3000 new members the last 2 years there should be that many votes here. These are the members that may turn the tide on the age thing because if they do not vote it will be about the same as last time it was taken 2 years ago.


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 6, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> With 3000 new members the last 2 years there should be that many votes here. These are the members that may turn the tide on the age thing because if they do not vote it will be about the same as last time it was taken 2 years ago.


 
Of those 3000 new members have more than 500 logged on in 2 months?


----------



## CREID (Sep 6, 2016)

57, Just a kid
2008 I think, look to the left to see if I got it right.


----------



## leehljp (Sep 6, 2016)

Age: 69
Join date: 2005
Post count: 4700+
Began following this site in Nov/Dec of 2004.

I don't get to turn pens as much as I would like. I retired once and I do have 2 other enjoyments - ministry training and flat work.

Ministry training is like a hobby to me, I don't feel like it is work. That takes first place, with some flat work 2nd and pen turning 3rd. I loved pen turning in Japan because I didn't have enough space to do flat work often. 

I am getting back to pen turning now.

One last thing: I am enjoying the new and the young people here that challenge old ideas and come up with new ideas. I was talking with my 39 year old daughter last night and she said: "I hate change." It made me think - I love change and new ideas. 

Young people, keep bringing it on! Teach us old folks some new ideas. Old people, thank you for what you taught me - and your patience with me. You are appreciated!


----------



## Rounder (Sep 6, 2016)

Rounder
61
494 Post
Joined 1-16-2011


----------



## Dusty (Sep 6, 2016)

*Age and Post count*

81 yrs old 
 Joined 2006
 35 posts


----------



## Nikitas (Sep 6, 2016)

Brian 45
Joined 11-07-2009
895...896 with this one


----------



## Anglesachse (Sep 6, 2016)

Anglesachse
Age: 57 (some times I feel it as well).
Posts: 26
Joined: Dec 2014


----------



## Marko50 (Sep 6, 2016)

Marko50
Age: 55
Joined October 22,2013
Posts: 812


----------



## hcpens (Sep 6, 2016)

Age 65 & 9/12th
Joined: 2013
480 post


----------



## CREID (Sep 6, 2016)

Wow, there is a bunch of old farts around here.:biggrin:


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 6, 2016)

Jim Schrand
Joined Dec. 2005.
14,561 posts, mostly of the cheerleading type.


----------



## papaturner (Sep 6, 2016)

Perry Bridges
age 71
Joined 4.5.2007
posts 3211 or so


----------



## gimpy (Sep 6, 2016)

59 yrs old
date joined:  2013
Posts:  1197


----------



## Akula (Sep 6, 2016)

I would answer but my arm hurts when I type.  I had an accident while riding my bike the other day













LOL


----------



## Monty (Sep 6, 2016)

64 to (next month)
Joined 03/04/05
Posts 7134


----------



## thepenfriend (Sep 6, 2016)

51 years young...  I am glad I discovered pen turning just wish a little bit younger because it just seems like I have so much more to learn and try but just trying to find time to really do it.
Joined up over a year ago now... June 2015
I haven't posted as much as I'd like to but boy do I try and suck up all the knowledge and information!  35 posts...
Thanks everyone for making this not only a hobby but it feels like I have another family reading all the posts and life events through pen turning!


----------



## Super Dave (Sep 6, 2016)

55 years young
Join - 2009
Posts -645


----------



## Penultimate (Sep 6, 2016)

HI
I'm 57 I try to forget it
I've been turning on and since I was a kid using my Dad's South Bend lathe. He still turns at 88. 
I don't get to spend a lot of time turning with work and a 14 year old. 
Total Posts: 353, I visit almost every day. There is so much info to read and learn that I don't think there is much for me to add. 
Posts Per Day: 0.16
Total Likes
Total Likes: 76
Liked 238 times in 76 posts, thanks for the likes. 
General Information
Last Activity: Today 08:45 PM
Current Activity: Replying to Thread Your Age & Join Date & post count
Join Date: 08-21-2010
Referrals: 0


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 6, 2016)

Tellicoturning
(Chuck Ellis)
Age 74  -- 75 in 13 days
joined 09/2006
6754 posts


----------



## magpens (Sep 6, 2016)

I am 72, post count is 3,275 before this one, and I joined 02-02-2011.

Seems, from the responses so far, that most of our members are over 50 !!!


----------



## robutacion (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm 58, join in 8/6/09, post count of 4,560 plus...!

George


----------



## Mr Vic (Sep 6, 2016)

60 Years YOUNG
Join Date: 08-11-2008
Only 934 posts


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 9, 2016)

It looks like some of the other Ed's have not voted, and Jeff, and a few others heavy contributors.  Buy as I stated it seems the more experienced in years on this planet are the ones that stay with the forum.  Some post regularly and others are lurkers and have been for several years.


----------



## leehljp (Sep 9, 2016)

edicehouse said:


> It looks like some of the other Ed's have not voted, and Jeff, and a few others heavy contributors.  Buy as I stated it seems the more experienced in years on this planet are the ones that stay with the forum.  Some post regularly and others are lurkers and have been for several years.



I come on usually twice a day and the items I saw in the morning are so far down the list later on - that I don't see them unless I specifically look for them. POINT: this thread itself is not visible to probably 60% of those that read the Front Page or Quick Links or Active Topics. On the QL or AT lists, rarely do I go through all the pages, usually just the top page. IAP has so many posts that a thread moves out of sight rather quickly.


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 9, 2016)

leehljp said:


> edicehouse said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like some of the other Ed's have not voted, and Jeff, and a few others heavy contributors.  Buy as I stated it seems the more experienced in years on this planet are the ones that stay with the forum.  Some post regularly and others are lurkers and have been for several years.
> ...


 
There in lies the problem Hank, you need to friend me, Tweet me, follow me, instagram me, myspace me, and paypal me.  LOL


----------



## OZturner (Sep 9, 2016)

Age 78 - And still kicking.
Join Date - 08-06-2013 - A Late Starter
Total Posts - 3,393 - SWMBO says I have Too much to Say.


----------



## triw51 (Sep 9, 2016)

Now are you going to do a correlation between ages and the number of posts?  Or another graft that does the average number of post by age?


----------



## triw51 (Sep 9, 2016)

CREID said:


> Wow, there is a bunch of old farts around here.:biggrin:


 Old farts don't die we just smell that way!


----------



## Mack C. (Sep 9, 2016)

Turned 81 this past July, joined May 2008, 1988 posts.

Living with CHF, no stamina for turning anymore, but I pop in once or twice a day! Sure miss turning pens! Love seeing what others are turning out!


----------



## Phillip Kelley (Sep 9, 2016)

*Starting turning again about 3 years ago....*

Well, I am 62 and try to visit the site a couple of times a day!


----------



## Phillip Kelley (Sep 9, 2016)

*Friend?*

So you can "Friend" on here?  How?



edicehouse said:


> leehljp said:
> 
> 
> > edicehouse said:
> ...


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Sep 10, 2016)

Kryn Buitendyk
Age is 64, Joined in Oct 2010 browse on here once a day on average, and have 777 posts.
Love this forum as I've learnt a lot about lifting my standards and finishes, thanks everyone.
Have a few weird and wacky (I think they are) pens I'm trying to complete.
Kryn (as in for cryin out loud)


----------



## Ambidex (Sep 10, 2016)

Age 59
join 2011
937 posts


----------



## Argo13 (Sep 10, 2016)

edicehouse said:


> Argo13 said:
> 
> 
> > stonepecker said:
> ...



Didn't mean to sound offended.I meant I agree I wish I had started earlier because it is a great stress reliever for me.


----------



## randyrls (Sep 10, 2016)

WOW!  I just looked and it has been 10 YEARS!!!!
Age  68
Joined 2006
Posts 3500


----------



## Bob Wemm (Sep 10, 2016)

71 years young?????
1895 posts.
Joined March 2012.

Bob


----------



## Kragax (Sep 10, 2016)

Im 63


----------



## Scott (Sep 10, 2016)

I am 62 as of today!
Join date 12-12-2003
2543 post count


----------



## dmetri93 (Sep 10, 2016)

23 years old
Join date 06-03-2016
3 total posts

I'm relatively new here. Just got into pen turning and turning/wood working in general. I'm only 23 and am disappointed I didn't get started sooner. I really enjoy turning, and this forum is a fantastic resource of information.


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 10, 2016)

68 years old
Joined in 2007 before the server change and join date changed
4840 posts


----------



## Andyroo (Sep 10, 2016)

Andy Ponder
Age: 67
Joined: 06/16/14
Posts: 4


----------



## anthonyd (Sep 10, 2016)

55 years old
241 posts
Joined 2011


----------



## Bill in Buena Park (Sep 11, 2016)

Bill, 50 years this week
Join date: 11/28/2010
Posts: 163


----------



## jsolie (Sep 11, 2016)

Just turned 50 a little over a month ago
Joined April 25, 2013
over 1600 posts

My middle son and my son-in-law both make pens and they're in their 20's (one early, one mid)


----------



## Magicbob (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm 60
Joined in Oct. 2012
this is my 791st post


----------



## DigBaddy72 (Sep 12, 2016)

I'll be 44 in December
Joined 1/24/2013
247 posts.

Besides my day job, I am also a professional actor at a local haunted house, and I only turn between late March and late November (depending on the winter in Wisco).


----------



## kentonjm (Sep 12, 2016)

I was 56 in March and joined this past July. This is my 66th post. I have been a woodworker for many years but only started turning earlier this year.


----------



## Gunnarkouper (Sep 12, 2016)

*Age, Join Date, and posts*

I am 66(almost 67), joined in 03/2015 and have about 11 posts.


----------



## GaryMadore (Sep 12, 2016)

*Stats*

53 years old
Joined 25 Jan 2007
Only 756 posts: I guess I don't have a lot to say


----------



## 76winger (Sep 12, 2016)

Age: 59
Join Date: 08-30-2009
Total Posts:                                                   2,771 (including this one)


----------



## CREID (Sep 12, 2016)

Ya know the 50 and younger are seriously losing this contest.:biggrin:


----------



## Krash (Sep 12, 2016)

Age: 62
Join Date; 02-10-2014
Posts: 1217


----------



## acmaclaren (Sep 15, 2016)

43
joined 10/2012
33 posts


----------



## jeff (Sep 15, 2016)

Age: 57
Joined Dec 5, 2003
Posts: 6943


----------



## Pete275 (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm 63
Join Date: 07/26/2010
366 posts including this one

Wayne


----------



## Drewboy22 (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm 37 ;-)

Post count is 598 and I've been here since August 2015


----------



## sbwertz (Sep 17, 2016)

73 
Joined 2010
2,091 posts


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 19, 2016)

So from the random sampling, we can say the majority of the members are in the older age group.  Even if they rarely post, they tend to be around and check the forum out for a longer period of time.


----------



## renichols (Sep 20, 2016)

Joined: 2005
Age: 59
Post: 22?
May not post much but here everyday.


----------



## mdburn_em (Oct 1, 2016)

Joined: 03-16-2006
Age: 55
Post:  643
Not very active but I check in time to time.


----------

